# The Ultimate X-mas gift wrap!!!!!!



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok well first of all I have to say that I wish I had this idea, but the brilliant artist is Jeff...a.k.a NoahFentz. I was the lucky one to have him as my secret santa at the NJ/PA meeting. I wanted to show some pics of what he did for the wrapping of my secret santa gift. LOL..most would use wrapping paper, but he went all out and actually latexed a box and made a demented santa to put on it. He also put stitches on the side of the present which I thought was such a cool touch to it. I will be displaying this in my room and during halloween I will find a cool way to use it as a halloween prop.
























Thanks again Jeff!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Very creepy!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow. Uber-creepy.
I don't know if I could bring myself to open it. What was inside?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Well thats where I was amazed that the gift was as cool as the gift wrap. He had a wig head kit list and all the materials included to make it. So now I will attempt to make one of the heads he made. I love his prop heads because they remind of the movie, The Hills Have Eyes.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Great job, it's like getting two gifts !


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Merry Christmas JoiseyGal. I was very excited the day they decided to do the Secret Santa. I knew the gift right away but the wrapping just got carried away. The autopsy scar was a whim. Then I was upset that we were not able to have a meeting in December. I quickly finished it and drove it down to Pattie's the 2nd weekend of December So you would be able to have your gift in January. You dont know how I wanted to be there to see your expression. Halloween and xmas all in one moment.










there are more pics on photobucket
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's pretty damn funny AND creepy!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That is awesome!! Did you have to cut the stitches to unwrap the present?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Actually Jeff told Pattie for me to cut the stitches, but I didn't want to ruin them. I ended up cutting the bottom piece. You can't even tell that it was open.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's an amazing and creative wrap job.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Joiseygal said:


> Actually Jeff told Pattie for me to cut the stitches, but I didn't want to ruin them. I ended up cutting the bottom piece. You can't even tell that it was open.


AAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaugh!! I didnt think of that!! I should of did some trick or something on that end of the box. That is so funny. I actually was thinking of tieing some surgical scissors or a scapel to the box too.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Hahahaha that's a great gift on it's own!
Very creative!
And CREEPY!!!

Would look good in a "Xmas gone wrong" scene for Halloween!
:jol:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Terrific idea!!!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

That is freakin awsome NF. Skinned Santa wrap!!! How cool.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Your box is better than any present I got this year and I'm not complaining about my gifts ............. I'm just saying that is really cool.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

That Jeff is just too amazing. Not only did it LOOK creepy - it felt creepy too. Excellent job!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice...and very creepy!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

WHOA! Thanks everyone for the comments. Tar and latex. mmm mmm good. Love to work with it and it feels so good when it dries.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

We are going to have to do a make and take for that box. When we saw it under the tree at Patties we were all creeped out by it. It is even creepier when you have it in front of you and you can touch it.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is hilarious, Noah! I don't know why but creepy, real looking props make me laugh. Especially the autopsy stitching....Trust me..it is a compliment.

I bow to your greatness!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Did you do a couple of presents for your own house? That would be so cool to have several boxes under your tree. A series with elves or reindeer skins. I love your work.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

outstanding! very original and very scary! Words escape me.......


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

Unreal! I love it!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Pretty cool 
I guess that is thinking outside the box hey...


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Jeff... you are amazing. That is so cool. If I were receiving it I would have thought that was the present. Now I have a year to plan how I can "fix" the Secret Santa so you get my name next year. Hehehehe


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

next year every name in the hat will be mine, then jeff picks first, then I switch hats with all the other names, yeah that will work I just need to work on my slight of hand. Hmmmm. LOL


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

hhmmm...next year I was thinking of using the dremel and hand carve a chunk of bluefoam into a beautiful lump of coal. LOL. Just wondering but who got who and what were some of the gifts? I was hoping someone was going to post some pics.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I got a nice black skull strobe light and a and hanging skeleton ghoul I will post some pics as soon as i can. Patti had me. I had Romella. I got her a snow man cookie jar filled with goodies and a Halloween DVD how to haunt your house. Hey a beautiful lump of coal is good also you can give the autopsy scar and scary face. LOL


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Thats...
It's....
Wow!!
Very creepy warped gift wrapping!


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

That gift wrapping is so far over the line! I absolutely love it.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Jeff it will be tough to out do yourself for next years gift!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Who knows? If it weren't for Pattie and her Make and Takes at her house and Vlad and BlackCat with their vast knowledge of prop making I would be sitting in my basement making tar props. These Make and Takes has opened the door with so many other meduims to play with. I am pumping out plaster skulls left and right. I am now on my second bucket of latex. Going to Radio Shack once a month for LEDs. So who knows what new ideas will come about for this new year...


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

So I just got my gift from my secret santa SharpObject. WOOHOO!! LOVE IT!! She got me 2 plug in flashers, 2 homemade flicker units, wiper motor and bloody tool garland. Now you have to understand that I met her one time at the last Make and take and we sat next to each other at dinner. We got to talk a bit over the loud talking and comotion and she was able to know what I liked. AMAZING!! I think this was even before we chose people for the secret santa too! PERFECT!! Merry Christmas! Great Pumpkin curse us everyone!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

...another year another gift....unfortunately cant post pics until Janurary 2010 after the next meet


----------

